# Staying fit on vacation



## AlwaysDreaming (Jul 20, 2012)

Next week I'm going on vacation for four weeks. I will be staying in a tent so I don't have room for training inside. I want to keep training but I have no idea what to do. I already figured I could go jogging, but I don't think it's enough to just jog for four weeks. Do you have any tips on exercises that you could do outside? I will be staying in a very deserted  place where there ain't much except for the camping. I would like to hear your ideas.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jul 20, 2012)

Push ups (regular or hindu - if you can do them)  and Sit ups. Also look into some power resistance bands for shoulders and arms.  Running can be boring at times so be sure to do air squats and lunges.   Check out the crossfit website for more ideas and training methods.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 20, 2012)

Isometrics have always worked.

Also consider prison fitness tips.  Google for them, they're all over.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jul 20, 2012)

I regularly work out outside.

Pushups, Situp Double Punches, Jogging, Isometric Wall Pushes on trees (Or whatever that exercise is called), Punching Leaves (It isnt as weird as it sounds), Squat Kicks, Burpees, Shadow Striking, Plyometric Bounding (Google It)... The list goes on! Just mix it up and dont do it all at once, and You have a very long list of combinations.

Oh, and I suggest doing it in the shade. If You work hard, the sun really doesnt help. Dont learn the hard way. It isnt a bad thing, its just needlessly tiring.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh, and another thing.  When exercising while in the wild - consider bug bites.  Sweating attracts insects.

Also consider that complicated exercises that could result in any kind of injury if done wrong might be a bad thing if you are not near enough to medical facilities.  We tend to be used to the idea that help is always nearby, and then we go into the boonies and guess what?  Either you hike out on your own, or brother, you got problems.

One thing that people who climb Mount Everest don't tell you - if you do it, you will have to hike by lots of dead human bodies.

http://adventure.howstuffworks.com/dead-everest.htm

People who live in cities tend not to understand this - but nature will kill you quickly if it can.  Exercise puts stress on the body and if you engage in something strenuous that could result in an injury to a leg (no walking) or an infection that gets into the blood stream, you could be very dead very quickly.

So choose wisely, is what I'm saying.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 20, 2012)

What's your martial art?  Obviously, if there are single-person kata in your system, they can be an excellent training tool when you're camping.... all you need is a space.  If not, then stick with the above. 

Also, many of the activities you might do on such a trip can be great cross training; strenuous hikes, climbs, etc.  Just remember to bring water/sunscreen/insect repellent depending on local conditions.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 20, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Isometrics have always worked.
> 
> Also consider prison fitness tips.  Google for them, they're all over.



I'm guessing the number one prison fitness tip involves clenching the buttocks...

Personally, when I'm on vacation, I do the same solo exercises that I do at home (except for the bag work). And I do forms on decompression stops.


----------

